# Could she be kidding soon? Unknown date



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

I bought a Nigerian dwarf doe October 4. She’s gotten bigger and sort of bagged up. I’ll attach pictures. Today she has isolated herself and not gone after grain. I think I can touch my fingers around her tail head. She also a first time mom. Any thoughts based on the pics? The first 2 are when we got her. The last ones are today.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't you just hate it when you don't know when they got bred?  
I think she's got a bit to go just from her bag. First time mom could bag up later tho. 
Sounds like her ligs are gone from what you said. Being a FF I'd probably go by the fact she's separated herself and ligs are gone. My nigie was easy to tell, she'd totally separate herself and in her case, was just a few hours from when she separated.
My guess, at least a week but I've been sooo wrong before.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Thank you! It’s a total guess. When I got her, I was under the impression she was in an all female herd. Blah haha


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

June1186 said:


> Thank you! It’s a total guess. When I got her, I was under the impression she was in an all female herd. Blah haha


Oh well, babies are fun!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

We are excited!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She definitely looks poofy back there… just watch for her behavior and goo string starting. 
once she’s pawing up a nice bare spot off by herself, I’d be getting her in out of the weather.
Good luck!🍀


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also make sure you have a kidding kit ready, and that she is safeley isolated.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Kidding kit ready but still no babies. Fingers crossed not tonight. It’s cold!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Might be tonight, looks like her tail is falling over  Ligs are gone? 
so if it's cold, you know, the doe code. They want to have them on the coldest days!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Might be tonight, looks like her tail is falling over  Ligs are gone?
> so if it's cold, you know, the doe code. They want to have them on the coldest days!


You made me run outside and check! That is their code. I’m a newbie with pregnant goats. These are her ligaments now. Firmer than before and the first sign of maybe discharge


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

That's how I used to check ligaments and it kind of worked. The official way (I think...) is you can press down on either side of the base of her tail. 

They actually run from the base of the tail at an outward angle to their pin bones. In other words, pull your fingers outward and press down. 

I used to basically feel if their tail felt like it was about to fall off, then they would kid soon. Their tail would wiggle back and forth


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I would definitely be watching her very closely!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Thank you! She’s separated, yawned at least twice that I saw, nibbling at her sides and avoiding me. She’s usually my buddy. Fingers crossed it’s soon! We are headed out of town in two weeks and don’t want to leave a pregnant doe with my 20 year old step daughter


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Keep us posted, could be go time very soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

No go yet 😂


----------



## Sailormoonismygoat (Nov 29, 2021)

😫


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥴😫


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

agh!! to me it doesn't look like her ligaments are all the way gone, actually. with the bag it could be close but ya know, if she hasn't gotten bigger since there is a chance she's still got a day or so to go. there's still hope, i think she'll have it this week!! definitely pregnant, definitely close. gahhhh all these does driving their owners crazy, it's their revenge for every time you walked past without giving her a thorough petting 🤣


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

oh i just looked at the most recent photos and her udder looks much fuller. well now i'm just as confused as you are!!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

I’ve been dying waiting! We’ve had snow and I’ve been rushing around trying to make things tighter. thank you for all your advice!!! This is her today. Thankfully, it rained and melted the snow


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

You've got a beautiful view!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

As cold as it is there you'll have to watch her with both eyes. Don't want them to freeze before they get dried off. I would guess you have an indoor shelter for them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's hanging on for sure. 

That view on your land


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

We do love the view! I have a loafing shed we tarp down for winter and load with straw. With all the goats and chickens it’s warm. She was kink in that plan though. I just bought a calf hutch and heat lamp. I bedded it down. It kept newborn calves fine for us growing up. I’m hoping that’s warm enough? If not, we have a third car garage I can sacrifice!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s gonna have them soon! 
Those mountains are beautiful with their snow dusting 😍


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

June1186 said:


> We do love the view! I have a loafing shed we tarp down for winter and load with straw. With all the goats and chickens it’s warm. She was kink in that plan though. I just bought a calf hutch and heat lamp. I bedded it down. It kept newborn calves fine for us growing up. I’m hoping that’s warm enough? If not, we have a third car garage I can sacrifice!


They would be fine with just heavy hay once they dry but babies do love a heat lamp! They always scare me but we use them when the babies are born. Don't know how cold it gets there. And protection from predators of course. We have a 'night pen' a 6' fence around the goat shed, we close them up at night because we don't have an LGD.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> They would be fine with just heavy hay once they dry but babies do love a heat lamp! They always scare me but we use them when the babies are born. Don't know how cold it gets there. And protection from predators of course. We have a 'night pen' a 6' fence around the goat shed, we close them up at night because we don't have an LGD.


Thank you for all your help! I’m such a newbie with goats. My husband is gone this week too, so I’m overly anxious about it. It’s getting in the teens this week. No predators really thankfully but lots of dogs and fences around for any wandering ones.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> You've got a beautiful view!


Lol at first I thought you were talking about the back end shot of the goat… then I saw the mountains


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

fingers crossed things go well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Have you seen the barrel heaters? Basically, it's a plastic 55 gallon barrel with a kid-sized door and a light fixture wired in the top to warm the space. Our kids Loooove ours and it is infinitely safer and cheaper.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> Have you seen the barrel heaters? Basically, it's a plastic 55 gallon barrel with a kid-sized door and a light fixture wired in the top to warm the space. Our kids Loooove ours and it is infinitely safer and cheaper.


I’ll look into that! We’ve had too many close calls with heat lamps


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

littleheathens said:


> Have you seen the barrel heaters? Basically, it's a plastic 55 gallon barrel with a kid-sized door and a light fixture wired in the top to warm the space. Our kids Loooove ours and it is infinitely safer and cheaper.


I have seen them but we have never gotten around to making one.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

June1186 said:


> I’ll look into that! We’ve had too many close calls with heat lamps











DIY Goat Kid Warmer | Goat kidding, Goat playground, Goat barn


May 28, 2017 - We hardly ever talk about the little goats, the 'kids' on here. Hence today I decided to give them a little blog time, just like I have done for the baby chicks in past posts. In particular today let us take a look at this awesome diy goat kid warmer idea I bumped into on




pin.it


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> DIY Goat Kid Warmer | Goat kidding, Goat playground, Goat barn
> 
> 
> May 28, 2017 - We hardly ever talk about the little goats, the 'kids' on here. Hence today I decided to give them a little blog time, just like I have done for the baby chicks in past posts. In particular today let us take a look at this awesome diy goat kid warmer idea I bumped into on
> ...


That is brilliant! I’ll make one this weekend!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol, the internet has everything. When littleheathens described it I remember seeing it on my Pinterest feed!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

If tonight’s not the night, I give up guessing 😂. She’s pacing and not eating for once with lots of yawns.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Here's hoping and let us know!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀😆🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How’s she doing? It seems like they just love to keep us guessing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

No babies.😂😂😂. I have a week till we go to Disneyland and leave my stepdaughter in charge. Im a bit panicky.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

🤞
It doesn't much look like it but that's 'fingers crossed'!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh man, I hope she hurries up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The torture of waiting. 😳😱🤗


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Can you induce?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You never induce unless you are absolutely, positively, without a doubt, saw the breeding happen, no question a future breeding never happened and way overdue or goat's life is in danger.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> You never induce unless you are absolutely, positively, without a doubt, saw the breeding happen, no question a future breeding never happened and way overdue or goat's life is in danger.


Exactly why it was phrased as a question. Since I've seen conversation about it. 😊 🙏


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Penguingirl said:


> Can you induce?


That is the one thing on which my vet has said NO to me. This case they don't know when it was bred, but in our case we knew exactly when it was bred, was the grandkids doe and we brought up here to breed with 'stinky' so we knew it was past regular due date but vet said no, she wanted us to wait. Doe ended up giving birth to a huge boy! Got a tear was totally traumatized, and then a little girl after the big boy. I still think vet should have let us induce. 

Since they don't know when it was bred, I doubt a vet would give her the med. Almost certainly not because our vet will give us anything we ask for, except that


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Yeah, we have no idea of her breeding date. I wouldn’t dare induce! It’s a good question though. I’ll have someone on call if we are gone when she goes. This is her tonight. I don’t how she can get more swollen!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She does look big! I'm going to go out on a limb and say 3!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't suppose she's in labor now is she?  
I imagine you've watched birthing videos on youtube? They are helpful, I told the grandkids to watch difficult births so they would know what to do if needed and I couldn't get there in time (over an hour away). I was blessed to have a neighbor who had assisted in hundreds of sheep although many years ago. It was so nice to have her. I think you've maybe been there for cows so I suspect similar processes, front feet and head first. I also loved having the neighbor there for moral support and reassurance that all was going well.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

No signs yet 😂. I’ll go check her before bed after my kiddos are asleep. I haven’t been present at any births besides my own deliveries haha, but I’ve been watching lots on YouTube. Praise be YouTube! I’m starting to think she’s not really pregnant and just here to drive me crazy 😝


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

If the FBI searches my phone today, they’re gonna think I’m a creep. Maybe she’s changed?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

She’s walking around like this? Normal?


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe, I'm following another one that's more open than that. I have one that opens up like that when she lays down. But for sure getting close.

The one I have that is open like that when she lays down, does that about 2 weeks before birth. But yes, could be very normal.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I think she's getting close from your overhead picture, see how on her right side in front of her hip, that there's definition between the hip and belly? That's how my husband tells if they are close to birth. I think that happens when they get situated in or near the birth canal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder may fill more before kidding.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Nothing new?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Nothing new?


Nothing 🤣 Maybe bonier. She really hates me now from separated and ligament checks though


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She will forgive you once she has babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😉


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

I guess I should introduce the lady. Do you think Mary has dropped? She’s so big sideways but so short I can’t see how that belly will go away and she will get skinny like I’ve seen on some YouTube videos.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Would help to have a picture from the back, where you can see if right side is lower than the left. She for sure is really deep.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Would help to have a picture from the back, where you can see if right side is lower than the left. She for sure is really deep.


It doesn’t look like it is lower.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

A little bit I think...


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

But she doesn't have a hollow between her hip bone and belly like it appears to be on her overhead. May be several days yet...have you checked her ligs lately?


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She will probably have them the day you leave for Disneyland.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> She will probably have them the day you leave for Disneyland.


She probably will! I’ve checked but honestly can’t tell what I’m looking/feeling for even with videos.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

June1186 said:


> She probably will! I’ve checked but honestly can’t tell what I’m looking/feeling for even with videos.


Maybe feel for ligaments on your other goats - find them, feel around until you find hard pencil like things going from above tailbone to hipbone.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

What I feel is two really hard things that I believe are bones because they don’t move at all and then everything around squished in. 🤷🏼‍♀️ I might just be too low feeling pin bones though haha. I’ll try higher tomorrow


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Once you find them, you will always know what to look for. It's really the best indicator (in my mind) that they'll have babies soon. She may not have any ligs left so that's why I'd try to find on other goats first. If you're feeling bones on the other goats, might try going inward and if you can't find then, upward just a tad an inch at a time. You will know when you find them.

They will be somewhere between the hipbones and the upper tail.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

from what I’ve felt on the males and her I think this is where they should be. Backend shot too haha


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Probably so...if you can feel them on her then she's got at least 24 hours and who knows how much more to go. I think her udder looks bigger? 

One other one I was watching on here had hers last night and he felt the ligs when she was in labor and said they were still there and rock hard. So...who knows?? They are so hard to predict when birth will occur!!! Crazy goats  

If you're curious about his story, I will put the link. He had long waiting, must have been bred the day her got them. And he had a major surprise towards the end of his story, one he didn't even know was pregnant had a baby when he had both eyes on the other one.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

See if this works 








Are we really close? Or am I paranoid


Congratulations on Mabel’s little mini me! So sorry about the buckling.




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Apparently I just put one post of the thread but at least you can get there from here.
I don't know how to link the general thread.

I don't like that you can edit but not delete a post, that's not the post I would have chosen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What were you trying to delete?

We have it that way, because if everyone could delete anytime, it would make a mess of the forum and make things confusing.
If something is missing according to the conversation, it gets weird.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> What were you trying to delete?
> 
> We have it that way, because if everyone could delete anytime, it would make a mess of the forum and make things confusing.
> If something is missing according to the conversation, it gets weird.


No major thing, it's just the link I put to the other thread ended up being a post where he lost his buckling. Not a very sunny thing to share with someone who is expecting a kid of their own. If it meant that much, I could have edited to not include that and go back and do differently. Just would have been easier if I could have hit delete but no big worry. 

I do understand about looking at something and not being able to understand the thread because a post is missing.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Tell Mary that two of the 3 does I was watching have kidded. One last night and one today. It's all up to her now!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Tell Mary that two of the 3 does I was watching have kidded. One last night and one today. It's all up to her now!


Oh man, fingers crossed then! Thanks for linking the other post!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Mary today. Here’s to hoping she waits 6 days now! We leave on our trip tomorrow and leave my 20 year old step daughter in charge. My sister is a phone call and an hour away 😬😂


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

oh gosh!! let me guess, she's gonna have them as soon as you leave 🤣🤣 these goats are just crazy!! best of luck


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My best guess is she will have them 3 hours after you leave


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

She totally will! First sign of constant leaking discharge.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I hope you can enjoy yourself and not worry about her. 
Her right side looks lower and her udder looks bigger. 

1 hour is not too bad if your stepdaughter calls your sis when she goes into labor. Could be quite the experience for your stepdaughter! No neighbors that have assisted in deliveries? I was so blessed to have a neighbor that had sheep in the past and was very competent in the delivery area. 

She looks huge but they always do from the back.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She may have them before you leave.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's got that crooked tail, goo, dropped a bit, she might have them before you go lol


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Oh gosh I hope so. I’m a worrier. She’s totally a city kid. She’s going to travel and house sit for us while she works from home.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I just had a horrible thought, how will we know she kidded if you will be gone!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Oh I will update! I’m my 4 year old’s buddy since I’m too prone to motion sickness. He rides and I watch 😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Great!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

keep your phones charged- yours and stepdaughters! mine kidded while i was mountain biking several states away and i was able to facetime with my sitter to play midwife from afar. one was coming back feet first and needed a little help. all the photos and videos made ALL the difference. 

...maybe it's all moot now!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm sure you're keeping in touch by phone. Any changes?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

No news yet! Fingers crossed she holds off 5 more hours. She’s alone today.


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

i'm crossing my fingers too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I cannot believe she has not had her babies yet! 😱


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> I cannot believe she has not had her babies yet! 😱


I know!!!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

I’m starting to think she’s not pregnant 🤣. I’m glad she held off today too because we all slept a lot! I’m thinking what I thought were bones were just rock hard ligaments. They seem to be softening. Who knows though!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She's got a big bag - pretty sure she's pregnant.  If those 'bones' feel like pencils - they are ligaments. And she's awfully round, I guess she'll have them when it's time...but she sure is taking her time!

Have you felt the babies move?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> She's got a big bag - pretty sure she's pregnant.  If those 'bones' feel like pencils - they are ligaments. And she's awfully round, I guess she'll have them when it's time...but she sure is taking her time!
> 
> Have you felt the babies move?


I’ve felt them kick a lot. It’s been fun to take my kids out. I’m glad she’s taken her time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😉


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Update: no update. I don’t know what happened, but that’s not blood at the end of her vulva. She must have caught it on something? Poor girl. No signs tonight but ligaments seem to be softening


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Poor girl. She looks close though - but I thought she looked close a couple weeks ago!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Nothing yet?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Nothing yet?


Nothing 🤣. She’s so big there has to be like 4 babies in there. She has dropped. I can press down on her side and it’s not hard anymore. She will go tomorrow when I’m swamped at work haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😉


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Hoping it’s today. Can’t feel ligaments, she’s made a nest in her hutch, and lots of goo. Does she look prolapsed?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hoping she goes today for you! Watch for a long snotty goo string…. Thick and opaque and then amber…not just wet backside.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I have not had a prolapsed goat before but I'm sure there have got to be some here who have and would have a better idea but I'm going to say yes, she looks prolapsed to me. 

I hope someone chimes in, once she goes into labor and starts pushing, is it something that will resolve itself as labor progresses or will she need assistance birthing?


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Hoping she goes today for you! Watch for a long snotty goo string…. Thick and opaque and then amber…not just wet backside.


How do you feel about the pictures, prolapse? Ever had one prolapsed and will she need to assist during birthing?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> How do you feel about the pictures, prolapse? Ever had one prolapsed and will she need to assist during birthing?


I’ve never had one prolapsed, but just recently saw a thread on here where a goat was prolapsing quite a bit prior to kidding. I think it was resolved by feeding a little less? Like she just didn’t have room for both the kids and as much food. Lol
I’ll see if I can find it and tag you in it so you can see the prolapse…
I guess tiffin was on that thread quite a bit for first time grandad.. it’s a long thread and I don’t remember where the picture was for the prolapse… but a bit of sugar can help a cpl times, I think ultimately they just reduced the feed.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I’ve never had one prolapsed, but just recently saw a thread on here where a goat was prolapsing quite a bit prior to kidding. I think it was resolved by feeding a little less? Like she just didn’t have room for both the kids and as much food. Lol
> I’ll see if I can find it and tag you in it so you can see the prolapse…
> I guess tiffin was on that thread quite a bit for first time grandad.. it’s a long thread and I don’t remember where the picture was for the prolapse… but a bit of sugar can help a cpl times, I think ultimately they just reduced the feed.


I’ll reduce! She spends all day grazing haha Mostly just on hay


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m sure you can search for prolapses on here to get more pictures and insights 😊


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Any babies yet?? She looks ready to pop!!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Any babies yet?? She looks ready to pop!!


I just checked. No signs of contractions. This is worse than when I was pregnant 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When she goes into labor, be sure to wash up and go in to feel if the kid is at the opening and not the prolapse blocking them from coming out.
If it is in the way, it will have to be placed in proper position, very gently so you don’t tear her. 
If you feel a kid at the door, the prolapse is not in the way.


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> When she goes into labor, be sure to wash up and go in to feel if the kid is at the opening and not the prolapse blocking them from coming out.
> If it is in the way, it will have to be placed in proper position, very gently so you don’t tear her.
> If you feel a kid at the door, the prolapse is not in the way.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet. 😉


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Still pregnant


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Poor girl! How is she feeling? 

I sure hope she has several little ones and not 2 big ones!


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Poor girl! How is she feeling?
> 
> I sure hope she has several little ones and not 2 big ones!


She is eager to be out and about with the others, but they’ve started being really aggressive, so she’s locked up and bored. Otherwise, she seems ok. I’m hoping whatever goat she bred with was a dwarf too and they’re just lots of littles and not big too!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed for a smooth kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😉


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

I feel like she’s dropped and her bag has gotten bigger, so I’m guessing no babies based on my track record 😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She's got a nice full bag! I was going to ask about her yesterday but I figured I'd jinx her so best to just keep quiet and wait  
No matter what, every day has to be closer.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She can’t keep them hostage forever, so one of these days you’ll be right when it looks like she’s getting closer to you 😉


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She’s got that funny bent tail … I’m betting in the next 24 hours or less… if I lose the bet … I will send you an IOU


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> She’s got that funny bent tail … I’m betting in the next 24 hours or less… if I lose the bet … I will send you an IOU


I won’t hold you to it! She always has a crookedy tail 🤣. Good thing I love this girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁😂


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

We have a kicked out legs and clear contractions with sunken vulva. Think it’s the day!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Good luck!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Come on girl you can do it!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

🙏

Keep us posted if you can!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> She’s got that funny bent tail … I’m betting in the next 24 hours or less… if I lose the bet … I will send you an IOU


Well...looks like you may be right


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope she does well for you and you have a bundle of cute kids … soon!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay! I hope she delivers easily- and soon! 😂💕🙏


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

2 girls and a boy born while I was picking up my kids from school!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wonderful! Congratulations! Bet the kids are thrilled!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Make sure they are all nursing well. If you have iodine, stick their umbilical cords in iodine. But mostly, make sure they are eating well. They should keep visiting the teat constantly.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! How sweet! I love their colors!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Awww they are adorable 🥰


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations!!! They are so cute


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Make sure they are all nursing well. If you have iodine, stick their umbilical cords in iodine. But mostly, make sure they are eating well. They should keep visiting the teat constantly.


We are struggling and they might end up bottle babies. She doesn’t seem to like nursing


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Keep trying to attach the kid and let them nurse. If you really can’t get them to, then milk out colostrum for each kid.
But they can do a better job of nursing than you can of milking…
I had a doe I had tie her head and then hold a hind leg to keep her from stepping to the side. After a cpl of days she got it figured out.
It was weird… she loved him and wanted him… but wanted him right in front of her where she could see him. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are adorable! So glad they’ve arrived… sorry you ended up missing it all 😅


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I've had to hold mama to get her to nurse. Will be worth it. 
She's never had babies before right? I had two FF this year who did not understand they have to feed their babies. They loved them, talked to them licked them but WOULD NOT feed them. One we finally forced by holding her front and back legs and letting baby nurse and then she was like, oh, I see....did fine after that. 
We did not want to get stuck with bottle babies so there was a great deal of motivation.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

By the way, they are adorable!  Nothing cuter than a pygmy baby, they are so small and cute. We didn't breed our pygmy this year, she always has triplets and it seems to take so much out of her. We always had to supplement them, even then she would end up so thin and scraggly we decided she needed to retire. You are making me miss her cute little ones. We just have big goats now - she is just a pet now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

June1186 said:


> We are struggling and they might end up bottle babies. She doesn’t seem to like nursing


Is her udder overfilled? Sometimes milking a little out will relieve some of the pressure and the pain associated with being engorged.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

If you do end up bottle babies, we always used regular baby bottles on them, their mouths are so small. Regular baby nippes.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Is her udder overfilled? Sometimes milking a little out will relieve some of the pressure and the pain associated with being engorged.


Good point!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

They are soooo cuteee. I love the coloring


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ah!! They’re SOO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

June1186 said:


> We are struggling and they might end up bottle babies. She doesn’t seem to like nursing


How are the newborns and the doe doing with nursing since some time has gone by?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Woot! Woot! Congrats!!! How are the babies?


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

They seem to be nursing ok! Mama loves them and so does my crew! Yesterday was stressful. She had pushed part of her bowel out which I fixed and one of the babies wasn’t doing too well, but they are all happy and fluffy today!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

They are so cute!! And perfect, 3 babies for 3 of your crew  

I love kids handling kids, they socialize them so well.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Mama got her molasses and water after?
The babies are adorable 🥰


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> Mama got her molasses and water after?
> The babies are adorable 🥰


She did! She’s been living like a queen


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

June1186 said:


> She did! She’s been living like a queen


That's great.!!!💗


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> They are so cute!! And perfect, 3 babies for 3 of your crew
> 
> I love kids handling kids, they socialize them so well.


Thank you! Thanks for all your advice over the past month!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So / probably not her bowel , but uterine prolapse that you have been dealing with. I would start penicillin protocol on her to guard against infection and also worm her. Dip you dip the kids naval?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Beautiful babies 😍


----------



## June1186 (2 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> So / probably not her bowel , but uterine prolapse that you have been dealing with. I would start penicillin protocol on her to guard against infection and also worm her. Dip you dip the kids naval?


Even out her rectum? I’ll start that! I’ll see if I can get the meds at our local farm store if not I’ll call a vet Monday. What dosages do you use? I can google it too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Check the medicine cabinet for dose. If it’s a rectal prolapse, still the same protocol. I just like to err on the safe side. Check her temp daily for a while.


----------

